# New build or white cedar build



## fozzone (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure which path to take whether to go for new build or white ceder build in central Portugal preferably in the Tomar area. Does anyone have any idea of the building costs for new build compared to that of white cedar.

Also any details of companies who will deal with the white cedar planning and construction. An email address will be very helpful

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mean a log cabin type construction when you refer to white cedar? if you mean a wood framed house, I would advise against it, even with modern preservative treatment, woodworm is a major problem especially in central Portugal, and zero access to a frame!

Rusticasa - Construes em Madeira Portugals most up market company, planning, permissions and licencing no different to traditional builds, good quality new build 6-800€ m2, 

Have you looked at properties lots of bargains and wooden houses available without the considerable time and hassle associated with any type of new build.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Canoe is right
We live in the Tomar area and a quality build is about 675 per sq. metre. We bought ours 480 sq metres of living accommodation plus a double garage and pool on an acre euro 340,000 we had to add the 2 kitchens and utility units and central heating to this also.


----------

